# Problems with alsa and via8233 intergrated sound? Read this.

## FINITE

http://mandrakeforum.com/article.php?sid=1491&lang=en

Havn't had a chance to look through all the threads listed there or try anything listed in the howto but hopefully this will help someone. I am at work now so I can't test it  :Sad: 

----------

## FINITE

If anyone gets their sound problems solved by reading this please let me know. Thanx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Niek

I tried it, but it doesn't work  :Crying or Very sad: 

The problem is that I have a 8233A chipset, and only the 8233 chipset is supported by ALSA. Perhaps you have also a 8233A chipset, you can find that out by executing the command 'dmesg | grep 8233'.

tussen root # dmesg | grep 8233

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

As for as I know it isn't possible to solve these sound problems  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## FINITE

I tried that command but it does nothing. I checked on the kde control center and then pci and what is listed for my sound is this: Multimedia audio controller VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 AC97 audio controller (rev64) irq 22 I/O at 0x800 [0xe8ff]. Not sure what to think about the whole thing but I am sure not giving up on it  :Very Happy:  Though I was going to just a little bit ago but naaaaa.

----------

## Niek

Yahoo! My soundcard is working!

Here is how I solved it:

- Login as root

- emerge unmerge alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-tools alsa-lib alsa-oss

- Download ftp://ftp.opensound.com/pub/oss/linux/oss396d-linux-v2x.tar.gz

- mkdir sound

- cd sound

- tar xvfz /path/to/oss396d-linux-v2x.tar.gz

- ./oss-install

- Make two scripts, one is called sound-on, the other sound-off. Place then in /usr/bin and make then executable (chmod +x)

Sound-on:

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/lib/oss/soundon

rm -rf /dev/dsp

ln -sf /dev/dsp3 /dev/dsp
```

Sound-off:

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/lib/oss/soundoff

rm -rf /dev/dsp
```

- KDE Control Center/Sound/Sound Server/Uncheck 'Start aRts at KDE startup'

- KDE Control Center/Sound/System Notifications/Choose 'Use external player': /usr/lib/oss/play

If you want to load the sound-modules, you have to run sound-on, if you want to unload the modules, run sound-off. It's a good idea to add the sound-on script to the 'default' runlevel. One problem: this version of OSS is a trial version, it works only for 3 hours, then you have to restart your computer :'(

Bye, Niek.

----------

## fifelo

The alsa drivers do now work with my 8233A but they have to be version .9r2 I had originally been trying to use the .9r1 but for some reason I was unable to get any sound.  The aforementioned websites in this thread showed me how to load the alsa modules and get them configured properly using the snd-via8233 module which will work with the 8233A chipset if you have the alsa .9r2 which is now part of the gentoo "tree"  I had to do an "emerge rsync" and then I did an "emerge alsa-drivers"  Also edited the /etc/modules.d/alsa file apropriately.  Then I did /etc/init.d/alsasound restart and then I unmuted my channels with the amixer commands.  After this all was well and my sound works perfectly. ( 4 hours of pain later  :Wink:  )  Hope this info help someone.

----------

## FINITE

I actually got mine working the "hard" way. Had to Download from alsa's website the alsa-driver. Then had to get a modified version of the via8233.c file and replace the existing one and then manually compile etc.. Works fine and I don't really fell like messing with the emerged version yet (if ait aint broke don't fix it). Later.

----------

